# squealing from belt housing from exhaust snorkel



## jstuart83 (May 31, 2012)

hey guys i installed a snorkel kit on my 2011 750 I've only had the bike for a week and really only rode it today for about 2 hours. I noticed when i stopped the bike and it was in gear at idle i would get a high pitch squeal form the exhaust for the belt housing. When i would accelerate or put it in neutral it would stop. Is this normal? if not what do you guys think is going on?


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Do a little searching on here. You'll find the answer. Belt probably use a little adjusting. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Its normal, nothing to worry about, means your belt is set right


----------



## jstuart83 (May 31, 2012)

thanks guys i found an old post about the same thing i tried to search earlier and it wouldn't give me any results so i searched for belt and finally found a post about the same issue I just wanted to make sure it was normal


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Mine did that when I had my belt adjusted , it stopped squealing after a while


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

BELTS SET PERFECT


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Yea that's normal when left in gear sitting still


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

the reason it is doing that in gear is cuz the primary sheeve is spinning and the secondary sheave is not. so the belt is sliding on them causing that. when in nutral the sheaves are sitting still and no movement is happining in the belt housing. hope this explains y.


----------

